# Green Terror tank mates



## Andrew157 (May 25, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm going to be getting a 55g tank specifically for a male Green Terror. My question is, is there a good bottom feeder thats appropriate as a tank mate or is it best for him to be alone? Any input would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Andrew157*,

You could look at one of the larger growing sail fin or gold spot plecos. However a large pleco will produce a fair amount of waist, so personally I think you's be better off with just the GT. It's not like the GT will consider another fish as "best buds".


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

In a 55g I'd look for a female GT as they will grow smaller then a male (some GT males will grow larger then the width of your tank) and would keep her alone.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a bristle nose pleco in my tank. It does create a lot of waste (despite only being 2-3"). My GT is female, but she doesn't bother any of the dithers (tiger barbs, pictus)--probably doesn't see them as a threat to her. A male may act differently. IME though, the reason plecos die is because the cichlid pecks out its eyes, causing its death. As far as I know, GTs aren't as known for this behavior as some others. It might still pick on it, but BN plecos are good at hiding (make sure you have some hiding places (driftwood etc.)).


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I had my female GT in with a pleco and a group of JDs and sevrums....did fine.

Course it was a big pleco...that's it's tail behind the GT


----------



## GTWilly (Nov 17, 2010)

I had a mated pair of GTs male 7in, female 5in, with 2 loaches 3in, 2 bubblebee catfish 3in, and 1 pleco 6in, in my 55gal. use to have a 4in red tailed shark but when i left the fry in the tank to be raised by momma, red tailed shark got picked on to the point where he decided to find another tank on his own. He failed. And i had a nice chunck of red tailed fish jerky to despose of. When they were spawning, they were more aggressive, but nothing more than a few raggid fins on the pleco from time to time. I started having problems when i left the fry with their mother. When they get older and venture out, all fish in the tank cant put enough space in between the fry and themselves and in turn become targets for mamas wrath.


----------



## Andrew157 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your opinions! I've decided to put just the Green Terror in the tank by itself. Long term I think its the best option.


----------

